# collecting my new vizsla pup



## joshyeo (Jul 4, 2012)

hello i would just like some advice on how to collect my vizsla pup from the breeder, i would normally just put the pup on passengers knee or would it be better to get a cage as i have to travel about 3 hours.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: collecting my new vizsler pup*

We had to travel for about 3 hours as well when we picked up our vizsla pup.
The breeder asked us to bring a crate, so we did. Kian lasted about 10 minutes in it... or should I say we lasted about 10 minutes before his crying, screaming and howling got the better of us. We took him out and left him on my girlfriend's lap the rest of the way.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

*collecting my new vizsler pup*

LAP...and then after about 10 min they'll be sleeping.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: collecting my new vizsler pup*

We brought a cage, but didn't use it. Ruby stayed on my lap. I was worried at first, as she was squirmy and trying to cuddle behind my neck, but she eventually settled and slept the entire 2.5 hours we drove.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: collecting my new vizsler pup*

Vizsler - Vizsla/Heeler mix? ???

Riley rode on our lap the entire 9 hour drive home.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: collecting my new vizsler pup*

I drove 4.5hrs by myself to pick up Pacsirta from the airport. She had traveled almost 30hrs in her crate with an overnight stay in Frankfurt. I thought I wouldn't put her in a crate on the way home because she had been in it for so long. However, when I met her, she was so joyous and energetic. I entertained her for an hour or so before heading back home. Every time I placed her in the bed on the back seat, she was up and running and climbing. So, back in the crate it was for her and my own safety. I suggest a crate if you don't have anyone else to pay attention to the little pup  Good luck and don't forget to share your story with us!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: collecting my new vizsler pup*

I would highly recommend bringing someone with you if you can. We had a 4 hr drive and brought the crate just in case. I ended up driving and my husband kept Ruby on his lap. We did one stop for a potty break and she was good to go. She slept a lot and we brought a nylabone for her to chew one which helped a lot. Also, don't forget paper towels in case of an accident.


----------



## joshyeo (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: collecting my new vizsler pup*

thanks guys for your support i will just take towels and some paper for her to sit on my mates lap. carnt wait this is my first dog of my own and should make a great gun dog as i am only 18 me and my new pup will learn together.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: collecting my new vizsler pup*

Josh -welcome to the forum - at 18 and wanting a gundog - the future is bright for the V - hunt well and hunt often !!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: collecting my new vizsler pup*

Josh,

We were just talking about you!

Welcome to your Hungarian Pointer addiction. 

RDB

Some good references here:

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/bailey-is-at-summer-boot-camp.html


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just corrected the typo in thread title Josh


----------



## joshyeo (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: collecting my new vizsler pup*



R said:


> Josh -welcome to the forum - at 18 and wanting a gundog - the future is bright for the V - hunt well and hunt often !!!!


Thanks i have read alot already on this forum and i am glad to see people care about there dogs and are always wanting the best for them. of course this dog need the exercise and carnt wait to get started training her.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome to the site joshyeo,

I think taking your mate along with you to pick your pup up is a great idea and a bit of a 'Road Trip' I think you both will never forget!!!! 

Massive commitment for somebody your age taking on a 'V' but I think you know what your letting yourself in for!!  

Good Times ahead, I bet you just can't wait??? 
Use the site and it's members they are a real good laugh and have loads of experience and knowledge about the breed.  

Hobbsy


----------



## joshyeo (Jul 4, 2012)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Welcome to the site joshyeo,
> 
> I think taking your mate along with you to pick your pup up is a great idea and a bit of a 'Road Trip' I think you both will never forget!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome i am glad the community is very helpful to all ages.

yes i know but i think this will be good for me as i have bought her with my own money and worked hard to get it and know how much work and commitment these dogs need but the results you get back are amazing and i cant wait to get her have not even picked her yet but i seen the three i have to pick from. what body type is best in a vizsler for a gun dog such as how much bone the bitch has and the size of her or is it all personal preference.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Josh,

If I'm honest with you It's a bit of a lottery picking a pup out at 7 to 8 weeks.
If the breeder is a hunter they may have allready exposed the pups to fur and feather and may have an indication of a pups potential.
They (the breeder) have allready invested a lot of time with the litter and have hopefully picked up on the pups best characteristics.
Then there is your 'Gut' feeling and natural bonding with a certain pup, which will be a massive part of your final choice.

Good luck, I'm sure you'll make the right decision.  

Hobbsy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> yes i know but i think this will be good for me as i have bought her with my own money and worked hard to get it and know how much work and commitment these dogs need but the results you get back are amazing


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/birth-of-field-trial-man.html

BIRTH OF A FIELD TRIAL MAN
(article appeared in a 1950's "AMERICAN FIELD" Magazine)
Thanks to Bernie Matthys for his kind regard in permitting this wonderful article to be reported

"How does a man get to be a field trial “addict”? Is he born that way or is it something that develops later in life?

At a local one-hour course trial last fall, I saw the birth of a field trial man. It is something I will never forget.

This was a family trial, that is, the entrants brought their families with them and made it a regular get-together. Lunch baskets were much in evidence and the youngsters played with an old football between braces, all but one youngster. 

This boy, thirteen or fourteen years old, had a young dog entered in the puppy stakes and was acting very much the way he thought an owner should act. No nonsense with a football for him.


The boy’s father acted as his handler and all during the running of the stake you could see that the youngster was on pins and needles. He kept a wary eye on the performances turned in by the other entries and almost burst with excitement when his own brace was called.


At the finish of the running, the boy’s dog was awarded second place. The winners and other members of the club gathered around the secretary to receive the ribbons and small checks, which went to the successful entries. The boy joined the group and stepped forward very seriously when his name was called. 

He accepted the congratulations of the group gravely and hardly cracked a smile. But, as soon as he could back away, he went running too his family covering five feet at every jump and yelling like an Indian every time he hit the ground.

Later, as I was leaving, I saw the youngster kneeling on the wet ground rubbing his dog with a piece of clean burlap sacking. It seemed as if the two were talking to each other; no doubt planning the next campaign and dreaming of a future full of ribbons, checks and trophies.

And so, though we grieve and rightly so as the old-timers pass on, we can count on the youngsters to perpetuate field trials and the breeding of high-class bird dogs. Apparently, in our own breeding of a far higher type the love for a good dog is being passed on as a proponent trait to the coming generation."


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would ask lots of questions about the dam and shire.
Temperament is a big one.
How biddable are they?
How far do they range out?
Do they have a natural retrieve?
It's wonderful to be able to watch them run even though they have health clearances. A smooth free flowing gait is what you are looking for. A choppy gaited dog will tire easily in the field.
Spending sometime with the parents will give you a good idea of your pup down the road. If one of the parents doesn't have a hunt title, I want to see that dog hunt.


----------



## joshyeo (Jul 4, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> I would ask lots of questions about the dam and shire.
> Temperament is a big one.
> How biddable are they?
> How far do they range out?
> ...


thanks again guys i just love your replies it gives me so much to think about and take in gives me a even better understanding of how much you guys care about the breed and what you want for every vizsler out there.

what would be best a bigger boned bitch or a medium boned bitch.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

joshyeo said:


> hello i would just like some advice on how to collect my vizsla pup from the breeder, i would normally just put the pup on passengers knee or would it be better to get a cage as i have to travel about 3 hours.


The dog will come with a blanket the breeder provides. It is the first meaningful contact you will have with the dog. 
In my case wife wrapped the baby dog in the blanket and held him all the way... 2.5 hour drive, non stop... Through the non stop April rain. 

I think if you hold the baby it will not pee on you, at least ours didn't. 

Best wishes,
julius


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> A smooth free flowing gait is what you are looking for. A choppy gaited dog will tire easily in the field


I don't mean to hijack the thread, but I can definitely attest to this one. Our girl used to run for hours without tiring - ever since her knee was injured, she tires very quickly. It's like having an old dog in a young dog's body. Protect your pup from harm at all costs. Their gait is SO important and injuries can easily ruin it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

To the question of bigger or smaller boned.
Are you picking from the same litter or deciding between litters?
I pick the breeder.
Then pick the litter.
If you give the breeder enough information about you and how you prefer to hunt, they can let you know which pup is the best fit.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

joshyeo - Just curious why you keep calling the breed "vizsler"? You do know it's Vizsla, right?


----------



## joshyeo (Jul 4, 2012)

Oquirrh said:


> joshyeo - Just curious why you keep calling the breed "vizsler"? You do know it's Vizsla, right?


yes i do no it is vizsla but force of habbit makes me put an er on the end in stead of an a

and to the poster above i picked the breeder and i just picking from one litter out of 3 or 4 pups


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What I have found is the smaller dogs are faster in the field, but bigger dogs retain heat better in cold weather.
Have you looked at the litter yet? There is nothing wrong with a happy medium. If I planed to use the pup for waterfowl I would go with the bigger boned pup.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Josh, welcome the the best "Vizsler" forum in the world. No matter which way you spell it, they are still unique!!  

I have a Son named Josh who is 24 this year. I wish he had the love of the V like you do! 

As for which dog will be best for hunting, it's probably the most difficult thing to determine, as some dogs may show the potential as a pup and just never go forward with it. Other pups will show less interest as a pup yet turn out to be brilliant hunters. 

Plus, it depends on what sort of hunting you do. Some will be more predisposed to feathers, others to fur. Ozkar and Zsa Zsa are definite bird dogs, where as, my Astro is better at fur finding. When they were pups, I couldn't tell who was going to go which direction. It was only after about 12 months that I started to see the differences.

A hard running dog is better suited to field work and a more paced dog is better for Elk, Deer or other furry things that you have to stalk.



Anyways, I look forward to seeing the first pics of your new pup. I wish you all the best in your hunting endeavours and hope your pup turns out to be all you want in a hunting buddy.


----------



## joshyeo (Jul 4, 2012)

Ozkar said:


> Hey Josh, welcome the the best "Vizsler" forum in the world. No matter which way you spell it, they are still unique!!
> 
> I have a Son named Josh who is 24 this year. I wish he had the love of the V like you do!
> 
> ...


thanks for all the information i am going to collect her on Monday so will have pictures Tuesday cant wait and cant wait to start training her. can i start training right from the off or should i wait couple of days to settle in???


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Earlier the better Josh. Only thing I would remind you of, is that a Vizsla is a different dog to probably any dog you have ever come across. training must be calm and cool. No raising your voice or losing your cool in frustration when things don't happen the way they should. A nice calm persona will reap rewards in the long term and deliver a dog which does things for you because they want to, not because you make them. Time, patience, repetition and consistency are the keys. 

Can't wait to see the pics Josh.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Josh,

Get a couple books:

*Cesar's Way* by Cesar Millan for the basics on dogs

and

*How to Help Gun Dogs Train Themselves - taking advantage of early coditioned learing* by Joan Bailey

A few others on my blog post:

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/bailey-is-at-summer-boot-camp.html

Good luck and start reading now so you don't make mistakes.

Remember, that by reading books by quality trainers, what you are doing is learning what works. How do they know? Because they have seen what does't work and does work thousands of times. 

Take advantage of books on dogs by those who know pointing breeds. Find those books that have "Versatile, gun dog, pointer in the title. Not all dog training is the same. 

Enjoy.

RBD


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: collecting my new vizsler pup*



Crazy said:


> We had to travel for about 3 hours as well when we picked up our vizsla pup.
> The breeder asked us to bring a crate, so we did. Kian lasted about 10 minutes in it... or should I say we lasted about 10 minutes before his crying, screaming and howling got the better of us. We took him out and left him on my girlfriend's lap the rest of the way.


When my male Cazador came home it was exactly like you said, lol. 10 minutes into our 2 1/2 hr car ride home he was fast asleep in my wife's lap. We tried the crate, but the screaming was unbearable after 30 seconds. When we went to pick up our female Vala, we flew from NJ to Indianapolis, Indiana and had an hour drive to pick our girl, we had second pick of the females. Our breeder kept a very informative website and Vala which means chosen was our pick all along. Anyhow my wife and I were very worried about how the ride and more importantly the flight home was going to be for the 3 of us. now this 8 week old ball of energy was supposed to fly home on a small jet in an airline approved soft crate/ bag inside the cabin under the seat by our legs. If it went anything like our last experience we were sure they would throw us off the plane in mid-air. So we headed to the airport, but the plan was to not let this puppy sleep and to physically wear her out before we had to board the plan. Oh also once we where in the airport we found a little watering hole to ply ourselves with a few adult beverages to prepare ourselves. The nice thing was the airport was friendly and who could refuse this adorable Vizsla puppy who got to walk all around the airport. A lot of stimulation for a young dog who just left her mom and siblings. However, she was all about it. She loved the attention and we were happy she didn't fall asleep yet. I made arraignments with the xray people to come through at the last minute so i could take Vala out for one last pre-flight potty. Again thank god for a small friendly mid-west airport. Our apprehension level was rising as it got closer to take off time. Its go time now, boarding the plane we had to put her in her carry on soft crate. Oh a lot of whimpering and movement at first and we are nervous as long tailed cats in a room full of rocking chairs. I got my hand through the zipper giving her a small kong with soft treats packed in it. Its not working. She is bellowing now! Thoughts of us driving back home to NJ in a rental car fill my head, its got to be better than this!! The flight part of our fight or flight instinct almost kicks in, but we stay the course. At our seats we got this black puppy traveling bag of screeching ear splitting pain and source of nasty looks, situated and i put my hand in the bag to find the kong and hold it. Vala bites the chew toy and a treat pops out like a pez candy and the world is a calmer place. I hold the kong she plays and eats and its good. I take my hand out of the bag and all **** breaks loose. So i put my hand back into the bag and hold the kong, peace again. This is good! So now i just have to stay bent over with my had stuck in a bag on the floor, i can do it anything to stop that screeching. Now the plane finally taxis down the runway and we are in the air, committed to 2 1/2 hrs of possible purgatory for all aboard. Well as luck would have it our plan of wearing her out kicks in and she falls fast asleep and doesn't move until we literally land and we have a successful trip home.


----------



## Jho (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm new here too!! We pick our Vizsla pup on Saturday, so reading about how to get her home was AWESOME!!! Thanks for the great posts!! We have a 3 1/2 hour trip, so I think she will be sitting on my lap.


----------

